# 2000 LP Classic Ltd - $1,600 - Winnipeg



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Great deal! 
I'd take this if anyone would ship.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I dont know a ton about Gibsons but is that legit ? Funky serial number and no made in the USA ?


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

brokentoes said:


> I dont know a ton about Gibsons but is that legit ? Funky serial number and no made in the USA ?


** Due diligence on the buyer **

2 cents:
The LP Classic "1960" run had serial numbers like that. 
As the lacquer sometimes filled in the "Made in USA" embossed lettering, the ebony finish often make that very difficult to read.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

The had serial numbers that weren't straight?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

dwagar said:


> The had serial numbers that weren't straight?


Respectably...yes.
And a thinner shaped headstock.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I can see the imprint left by the old tuners but there is no evidence of a "made in USA" stamp? Odd. It's possible these didn't have them?

The fret markers do look like they have pointy ends, not rounded.

Quick google... and others on reverb look the same with SN and the limited edition stamp.
Wish it was local to me!


----------

